# Serielle Schnittstelle / MSComm bzw Rs232-Klasse



## Nervensache (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich durchforste inzwischen schon mindestens 2 Tage das Web und bin langsam echt am verzeifeln und es soll jetzt keiner kommen und behaupten ich hätte nicht ausführlich genug gesucht.
Mein erst so einfach gedachtes Vorhaben hat sich als sehr großes Problem entpuppt. Ich will einfach einen Com-Port öffnen.
Vorweg noch der Hinweiß, dass ich SharpDevelop benutze (ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegt)

Relativ schnell fand ich im Internet das Tutorial auf ActiveVB. Dort wird das Comm-Control benutzt. Soweit kein Problem, ich hab bei SD einfach Mscomm32.cfx zu den Referenzen hinzugefügt.
Danach wollte ich ein solches Controll erstellen, aber da ich in der Tool-Leiste kein Comm-Control finden konnte, hab ich probiert das ganze mit Code zu lösen.
Im Internet habe ich Folgendes gefunden:

```
Dim MSComm1 As MSCommlib.MSComm
Set MSComm1 = CreateObject("MSCommLib.MSComm"
```

Funktioniert aber nicht, da anscheinend die "Let"- und "Set"-Zuweisungsanweisungen nicht mehr unterstützt werden.

[Edit]
Ich habs mal mit folgendem probiert:

```
Dim MSComm1 As MSCommlib.MSComm
MSComm1 = CreateObject("MSCommLib.MSComm")
```
Aber auch dieser Versuch wird sofort mit einem Ausnahmefehler niederegschmettert.



Kein Problem, Schwann drüber hab ich mir gedacht und weitergesucht, da soweit ich weiß  das Comm Controll sowieso aus VB6 stammt und deshalb vllt ja schon ein wenig veraltet ist.
Später hab ich dann die Klasse Rs232 gefunden, doch meine anfängliche Zuversicht verflog schnell und ich wurde mit 66 Fehlern im Compiler konfrontiert

Wenn einer von euch Hilfe hat, dann bitte gebt mir einen kurzen Tipp was ich ändern muss

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Shakie (7. Oktober 2005)

Mit SharpDevelop kann man doch VB.Net programmieren oder gibt es das auch für VB6?
Auf jeden Fall gibt es hier ein extra .Net-Forum
Muss man bei SD bei den Komponenten nicht die MSCOMM32.OCX anstatt einer *.cfx-Datei einbinden?


----------



## Nervensache (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
oh tut mir leid, ja ich programmier in .NET, ich hab den .NET-Forumteil komplett übersehen. Und bezüglich der .cfx Datei, ist ein Schreibfehler - sorry - sollte natürlich ocx heißen

P.s. Könnte ein Admin bzw Moderator das Thema bitte verschieben

Grüße
Simon


----------

